#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Qmaxz?

## PHsound

Iemand bekend met dit merk spotjes? het schijnt een leuk goedkoop spotje te zijn met een lkr hoge licht opbrengst... 

er word nog wel flink aan 't spotje gesleuteld maar ik ben erg benieuwd ook omdat ik rond aan het kijken ben voor 4 leuke spotjes..



http://www.qmaxz.com

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen  :Big Grin:

----------


## masterblaster

ik vind het verdraait veel op de showtec lampen lijken.
(je hoort mij niet zeggen dat die slecht zijn heb er namelijk nog nooit mee gewerkt)

----------


## PHsound

Nou, dat schijnt het dus niet te zijn...  Volgens Vincend van Hogendoorn Licht Geluid waren het redelijke spotjes... Hij werkt ook met Clay Paky enzo!

----------


## stekelvarke

en hoe zijn ze qua zekerheid en onderhouds gevoeligheid?
Want dat is in mijn ogen belangrijker dan welke functies ze hebben. (al is dat natuurlijk steeds mooi meegenomen)

----------


## Controller

nieuw kopje specs...

----------


## moderator

Welk type heb je hetover, de 1200HMI versie?
Jammer dat de fabrikant/leverancier geen manuals/dmx charts ter beschikking stelt op zijn website.

Wie werkt er met deze spots in NL?
Is er een stock van deze koppen bij andere bedrijven?

Allemaal dingen die mee moeten spelen bij de aanschaf overwegingen wat mij betreft.

----------


## stekelvarke

Het uiterlijk lijkt overigens ook op de Osiris-proline movingheads (http://www.osiris-proline.com/home/homeing.htm) wat dan weer erg hard op dat van de nieuwe MAC reeks lijkt.

----------


## TLAproductions

> Het uiterlijk lijkt overigens ook op de Osiris-proline movingheads (http://www.osiris-proline.com/home/homeing.htm) wat dan weer erg har d op dat van de nieuwe MAC reeks lijkt.



heb je prijzen voor deze en die Q's ?

----------


## BlueConfig

wel leuk  :EEK!:  , zowel Qmaxz als Osiris hebben enkel in hun gamma : Movingheads en 2 Followspots. Eigenlijk schandalig maar ja op je eentje kun je de wereld nie veranderen ee. kgrijg alstijd een raar gevoel bij zulke merken.

----------


## stekelvarke

komt er nog bij dat ook de volgspots dezelfde zijn

----------


## soundcheckfrits

Qmaxz Lighting  


Mr Strikstraat 8  
Helmond  
The Netherlands  
5708 GB  

info@qmaxz.com 
  +31 492 564144  
  +31 492 526285  


Dit had je kunnen vinden op de site

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Hingen die spotjes niet bij de Feedback opening? Ik zal nog een keer goed op de foto's kijken, want ik dacht dat er iets met maxz op zijkant van de heads stond.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## lichtmenneke

Op de QMAXZ web site staat een foto van de Stand en dat ziet er wel uit naar Qualiteit. Misschien dat daarom qmaxz met een Q begint?

----------


## luc2366

ondertussen 2 weken later en nog steeds geen reactie ontvangen van de bewuste firma op m'n mailtje... ze hebben het blijkbaar razend druk  :Cool:

----------


## lichtmenneke

Ik was bij de opening van feedback daar hingen de QMAXZ lampen. Er hingen Q500S, Q500W, Q1500S & Q1500W. Het zag er goed uit.
Ik heb een folder een prijzen meegenomen ne de prijs is okay.
Bij Martin betaal je natuurlijk ook voor de naam, en daar zijn veel problemen mee met somige modellen. Robe heb ik niet veel vertrouwen in want daar vliegen me de aanbiedingen rond mijn oren en ik wil niet nog eens meemaken dat ik deze week de hoofdprijs betaal en volgende week de helft. Heb ik als eens meegemaakt met HKaudio en dat is niet leuk.

----------


## lichtmenneke

Ik zie net met het surfen dat Avolites de personality files van de QMAXZ lampen op hun webside heeft staan. Ze worden dus wel serieus genomen!

----------


## Baszza91

> Ik was bij de opening van feedback daar hingen de QMAXZ lampen. Er hingen Q500S, Q500W, Q1500S & Q1500W. Het zag er goed uit.....



Ik wist het :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

> Ik zie net met het surfen dat Avolites de personality files van de QMAXZ lampen op hun webside heeft staan. Ze worden dus wel serieus genomen!



Als dat een referentie is... SUCCES

Van het moment dat ik aan Avolites vraag om een toevoeging van een fixture - maakt niet uit wat - dan staat die er 1 dag later op...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik heb vanmiddag even zitten bellen met de desbetreffende firma en vond de prijzen toch aan de hoge kant hoor.

1600,- ex. voor het 250w spotje. 

Maar ik ga binnenkort es een kijkje nemen in Helmond.

----------


## luc2366

> Ik heb vanmiddag even zitten bellen met de desbetreffende firma en vond de prijzen toch aan de hoge kant hoor.
> 
> 1600,- ex. voor het 250w spotje. 
> 
> Maar ik ga binnenkort es een kijkje nemen in Helmond.



gisteren ook hun prijslijst ontvangen en viel hier ook bijna van achterover...

----------


## FiëstaLj

:Big Grin:  blij dat ik niet de enige ben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Halo

ik had vrijdag in P3 the sheer staan en hun lichtman had 8 q1500w (575 msd2) washes bij zich van qmaxz en die had het over 1600 euro per stuk voor de 575 versie dus he

maar ik vond het er erg leuk uitzien, had het idee dat de lichtopbrengst een beetje gelijk was aan een mac 600 want uit onze robe's komt meer licht volgens mij maar ik vond het erg leuke lampjes, ik heb qmaxz ook net gemailt of wij de 3500w op demo kunnen krijgen want uit de 1500 kwam me net te weinig licht voor onze grote zaal 18x16x11 meter, ik zie het allemaal wel verschijnen, misschien deze en als het niks is dan betalen we iets meer en nemen we de robe 575 AT Zoom wash

(edit) voor foto's van de q1500w bij de sheer zie de recentie en fotos op de 
P3 website: P3 Purmerend een spraakmakend poppodium: recenties P3

----------


## Halo

edit: gister een mailtje gestuurd met het verzoek om een paar 575's en een paar 1200's op demo te krijgen vandaag al mailtje terug dat ze dat gaan regelen dus de service is niet onaardig

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Iemand bekend met dit merk spotjes? het schijnt een leuk goedkoop spotje te zijn met een lkr hoge licht opbrengst... 
> 
> er word nog wel flink aan 't spotje gesleuteld maar ik ben erg benieuwd ook omdat ik rond aan het kijken ben voor 4 leuke spotjes..
> 
> 
> 
> Qmaxz - Home
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen



 
ik heb laatst moeten werken met een bedrijf uit helmond MGV die hebben deze kopjes ook en volgens mij maken ze deze ook maar dat weet ik niet zeker..

idd hebben ze een redelijk hoog rendement maar ze zijn wel lomp en zwaar dat is eigenlijk niet zo fijn aan deze movingheads

----------


## DJ_Compact

> ik heb laatst moeten werken met een bedrijf uit helmond MGV die hebben deze kopjes ook en volgens mij maken ze deze ook maar dat weet ik niet zeker..
> 
> idd hebben ze een redelijk hoog rendement maar ze zijn wel lomp en zwaar dat is eigenlijk niet zo fijn aan deze movingheads



Heb daar 2 weken geleden ook mee moeten werken en ben het met je eens dat ze zwaar zijn, zeker als je Mac700 gewend bent. De lichtopbrengst vond ik zelf nogal tegenvallen als ik eerlijk ben...

----------


## JeroenVDV

Bah, diepe diepe diepe DIEPE zucht. Het is toch te kansloos voor woorden, al die speculaties in dit topic die kant noch wal raken.

Ik had, zeker van een aantal personen, niet verwacht dat ze dit soort uitspraken ("vind het verdraait veel op de showtec lampen lijken", "duidelijk een kloon van een MAC", etc.) zouden doen over een spot die ze nog nooit van hun leven dichtbij hebben gezien, hebben gebruikt of open hebben gehad. Spots zijn GEEN china-kopieen van welk merk dan ook. 

De Qmaxz-spots heb ik een aantal keer gebruikt en ik vind het zeer fatsoenlijke koppen, met veel mogelijkheden, een hoge lichtopbrengst en een robuuste constructie. Zeer service-vriendelijk ook, zitten van binnen erg netjes in m'kaar. Het bedrijf achter Qmaxz is ook zeer vriendelijk en behulpzaam.

Overigens, leg het adres van Qmaxz en MGV even naast m'kaar. Juist ja.

MGV gebruikt zelf de Qmaxz-koppen ook al een behoorlijke tijd op eigen producties, zoals The Big Night (niet de minste productie..).
The Sheer tourt inderdaad momenteel met Qmaxz-spots.

Ik snap niet waarom je van een prijs van +- 1600 euro exc. BTW voor de 250MSD-versie (Q500S/W) achterover zou moeten slaan. Da's een vergelijkbare prijs met Robe.

Jammer dat er ZO amateuristisch gereageerd moet worden op een nieuw merk dat hard aan de weg aan het timmeren is. Ga die spots eerst eens bekijken, kom dan met (onderbouwde) kritiek danwel complimenten.

----------


## KoenB

Zie je steeds meer de laatste tijd, merken die gewoon identiek andere meer gevestigde merken 100% copieren. Zo kan je copies vinden van clay paky, martin, hes, ... enkel VL nog niet ... Vind het vrij vreemd dat ik niet meer info vind op de website, doet me denken aan nog zo een aantal andere merken die dit vroeger gedaan hebben.
Nu bij sommige merken betaal je ook voor de kwaliteit van de gebruikte onderdelen, en ook voor the final touch van R&D ...
Of dit bij deze zo is, daar ga ik me niet over uitspreken, ik heb er geen ervaring mee, als iemand me de kans geeft om deze te testen, dan laat ik het snel genoeg weten ...
Laten we maar blijven uitgaan van de gepaste spot op de gepaste plek ...

----------


## luc2366

> Bah, diepe diepe diepe DIEPE zucht. Het is toch te kansloos voor woorden, al die speculaties in dit topic die kant noch wal raken.
> 
> Ik had, zeker van een aantal personen, niet verwacht dat ze dit soort uitspraken ("vind het verdraait veel op de showtec lampen lijken", "duidelijk een kloon van een MAC", etc.) zouden doen over een spot die ze nog nooit van hun leven dichtbij hebben gezien, hebben gebruikt of open hebben gehad. Spots zijn GEEN china-kopieen van welk merk dan ook. 
> 
> De Qmaxz-spots heb ik een aantal keer gebruikt en ik vind het zeer fatsoenlijke koppen, met veel mogelijkheden, een hoge lichtopbrengst en een robuuste constructie. Zeer service-vriendelijk ook, zitten van binnen erg netjes in m'kaar. Het bedrijf achter Qmaxz is ook zeer vriendelijk en behulpzaam.
> 
> Overigens, leg het adres van Qmaxz en MGV even naast m'kaar. Juist ja.
> 
> MGV gebruikt zelf de Qmaxz-koppen ook al een behoorlijke tijd op eigen producties, zoals The Big Night (niet de minste productie..).
> ...



prijs van Robe idd... MAAR
dezelfde kwaliteit?
dezelfde duurzaamheid?
dezelfde service?
dezelfde inhuur-mogelijkheden?

Al dit is bij Qmaxz (nog) niet bewezen, bij Robe wél dus waarom voor een onbekend merk gaan als ze beide evenveel kosten?

Als ik toch een risico moet nemen ivm kwaliteit, duurzaamheid, service,... ga ik wel voor Showtec of HQ-Power, daar weet ik waarvoor ik betaal (en da's best ok voor die prijs)

----------


## JeroenVDV

> prijs van Robe idd... MAAR
> dezelfde kwaliteit?
> dezelfde duurzaamheid?
> dezelfde service?
> dezelfde inhuur-mogelijkheden?



Ik zie allemaal vraagtekens. Tegen de tijd dat JIJ die hebt weggewerkt, hoor ik het wel weer.

----------


## Halo

> Bah, diepe diepe diepe DIEPE zucht. Het is toch te kansloos voor woorden, al die speculaties in dit topic die kant noch wal raken.
> 
> Ik had, zeker van een aantal personen, niet verwacht dat ze dit soort uitspraken ("vind het verdraait veel op de showtec lampen lijken", "duidelijk een kloon van een MAC", etc.) zouden doen over een spot die ze nog nooit van hun leven dichtbij hebben gezien, hebben gebruikt of open hebben gehad. Spots zijn GEEN china-kopieen van welk merk dan ook. 
> 
> De Qmaxz-spots heb ik een aantal keer gebruikt en ik vind het zeer fatsoenlijke koppen, met veel mogelijkheden, een hoge lichtopbrengst en een robuuste constructie. Zeer service-vriendelijk ook, zitten van binnen erg netjes in m'kaar. Het bedrijf achter Qmaxz is ook zeer vriendelijk en behulpzaam.
> 
> Overigens, leg het adres van Qmaxz en MGV even naast m'kaar. Juist ja.
> 
> MGV gebruikt zelf de Qmaxz-koppen ook al een behoorlijke tijd op eigen producties, zoals The Big Night (niet de minste productie..).
> ...




allemaal leuk en aardig maar als ik voor dezelfde prijs kan kiezen voor een robe of een qmaxz is de keuze heel makkelijk hoor, de lichtopbrengst van robe is hoger (de 575 versie dan he) de service van robe is prima, bijhuurmogelijkheden beginnen te komen, zijn beide onderhoudsvriendelijk echter de qmaxz'en zijn niet te tillen zo lomp.
en ik heb meerdere keren geprobeerd om ze op demo te krijgen maar iedere keer was er iets waardoor het niet ging (wel net in de periode dat ze van importeur wisselden dus daar kan het aan liggen)

hoedan ook ik schrijf het product qmaxz niet direct af maar wel als de prijzen gelijk zijn aan die van robe want dan verkies ik robe anytime.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> a
> hoedan ook ik schrijf het product qmaxz niet direct af maar wel als de prijzen gelijk zijn aan die van robe want dan verkies ik robe anytime.



Anytime of this time?

----------


## Halo

nou er zal wel heel wat moeten veranderen wil ik qmaxz verkiezen boven robe, als ze eens beginnen met de prijzen en de demo mogelijkheden, en ze daarna nog wat lichter maken en/of de lichtopbrengst verbeteren enz enz :Big Grin:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> nou er zal wel heel wat moeten veranderen wil ik qmaxz verkiezen boven robe, als ze eens beginnen met de prijzen en de demo mogelijkheden, en ze daarna nog wat lichter maken en/of de lichtopbrengst verbeteren enz enz



Dan verdient Qmaxz dus hetzelfde aantal jaren in de markt staan alvorens je ze ergens op kunt "afrekenen" danwel in een hokje plaatsen.

----------


## MJ

laatst een spotje aangezet in effenaar met grandma
helaas waren de personatlities niet goed dus uiteindelijk niet geberuikt,

ik had de gene die het meest lijkt op een mac550 qua uiterlijk

heb ze dus helaas niet volledig kunnen testen.
vond wel dat ze erg zwaar zijn , zit veel balast in de voet.
en vond de gobo's niet echt heel erg prettig qua vormpjes(eigenlijk net als de mac 550)

 wellicht kan ik ze later beter testen...

----------


## Halo

> Dan verdient Qmaxz dus hetzelfde aantal jaren in de markt staan alvorens je ze ergens op kunt "afrekenen" danwel in een hokje plaatsen.



ik reken ze niet af maar om veel verkocht te gaan worden moeten er nog wel wat dingen veranderen, als jij kunt kiezen tussen 2 producten van ongeveer dezelfde prijs waarvan de een op de meeste punten bewezen beter is als de ander dan is de keuze toch vrij gemakkelijk.
laat ze dan de prijzen iets verlagen want zolang je dezelfde prijs vraagt als je concurrent die zijn strepen al verdient heeft prijs je jezelf gewoon uit de markt, niet meer en niet minder

----------


## JeroenVDV

> laatst een spotje aangezet in effenaar met grandma
> heb ze dus helaas niet volledig kunnen testen.
> vond wel dat ze erg zwaar zijn , zit veel balast in de voet.
> en vond de gobo's niet echt heel erg prettig qua vormpjes(eigenlijk net als de mac 550)



Zitten 2 gobo-wielen in he? Ene gobowiel heeft vooral "projectieplaatjes", andere gobowiel grotendeels de "klassieke plaatjes".





> ik reken ze niet af maar om veel verkocht te gaan worden moeten er nog wel wat dingen veranderen, als jij kunt kiezen tussen 2 producten van ongeveer dezelfde prijs waarvan de een op de meeste punten bewezen beter is als de ander dan is de keuze toch vrij gemakkelijk.
> laat ze dan de prijzen iets verlagen want zolang je dezelfde prijs vraagt als je concurrent die zijn strepen al verdient heeft prijs je jezelf gewoon uit de markt, niet meer en niet minder



Heb je deels een punt, zolang als je ze met Robe vergelijkt. Maar de wereld bestaat (gelukkig) uit meer dan Robe. En dan is Qmaxz ineens prima betaalbaar.

Ik zou overigens wel 2x over m'n koppie krabbelen voordat ik een merk zou kiezen. Dan zou de meter NIET direct naar Robe uitslaan, en dat heeft grotendeels te maken met waar je goed contact mee hebt. Maar, we'll see!

----------


## MJ

> Zitten 2 gobo-wielen in he? Ene gobowiel heeft vooral "projectieplaatjes", andere gobowiel grotendeels de "klassieke plaatjes".



die had ik idd ook ondekt toch vond ik het niet heel fijn.
heb nog even geprobeerd te zoeken naar de gobo's op het net maar kon nix vinden , heeft iemand ze ergens online staan ? kan ik er nog eens naar kijken

----------


## JeroenVDV

> die had ik idd ook ondekt toch vond ik het niet heel fijn.
> heb nog even geprobeerd te zoeken naar de gobo's op het net maar kon nix vinden , heeft iemand ze ergens online staan ? kan ik er nog eens naar kijken



Als je even VisualDMX (VisualDMX.com) downloadt, vind je de grote versies van alle gobo's in de VisualDMX/gobos/Qmaxz/ map.

Ik ga er vanuit dat deze gobo's ook in de huidige versies van de spots zitten.

EDIT: Heb ze maar even online gezet, scheelt je ook weer wat downloadwerk  :Smile: .

Index of /qmaxz

----------


## sd_2

QMAXZ heeft inmiddels een nieuwe leverancier in de Benelux en dat is Rolight, tevens ook de importeur van Robe. De brutto inkoopsprijs van de QMAXZ tegenover de Robe is ongeveer een  150,00 lager. De vertegenwoordiger had een exemplaar bij zich en volgens mijn collega zitten deze lampen heel degelijk in elkaar, gelet op de opbouw en servicevriendelijkheid. Een stuk beter als Martin!
Verder qua kwaliteit is dit zeker geen kloon van een reeds bestaand merk. De mannen achter QMAXZ zouden deels afkomstig zijn van andere grote merken. De reden van het prijsverschil met andere merken is dat deze lampen in Azie gebouwd worden, terwijl de engineering hier in Nederland ligt...
Ook is Rolight als leverancier flink bezig deze lampen onder de man te brengen, zo zijn er voor ons geval al een tweetal bedrijven in de omgeving die er 12 hebben aangeschaf, plus nog een bedrijf dat aan het overwegen is... De bijhuur mogelijkheden beginnen dus los te komen...

Maar toch rest mij nog de vraag of er hier mensen zijn die deze lampjes al in het echte leven hebben mogen/kunnen testen, en wat zijn de reacties???

----------


## axs

> Verder qua kwaliteit is dit zeker geen kloon van een reeds bestaand merk. De mannen achter QMAXZ zouden deels afkomstig zijn van andere grote merken. De reden van het prijsverschil met andere merken is dat deze lampen in Azie gebouwd worden, terwijl de engineering hier in Nederland ligt...



Dit is nu echt een verhaal (of een gelijkaardig) wat je tegenwoordig van elke van zulke firmas hoort.
Als ik al die verhalen moet geloven dan zijn alle grote firma's aan het leeglopen en zitten die mensen tegenwoordig allemaal bij de 'goedkopere' merken???
Of gaat het hier om administratief personeel  :Cool:

----------


## sd_2

> Of gaat het hier om administratief personeel



 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen is dat deze lamp op het eerste gezicht heel veel op een Martin lijkt, maar het geen kloon is zoals we gewend zijn van budget merken als Showtec in het licht of DAP/Behringer in het geluid....
Qua opbouw moeten deze lampen echt heel degelijk in elkaar zitten, robuuste materialen, gebruiksvriendelijke bevestigingen (waardoor onderhoud sneller gaat, met minder gereedschap, minder schades tijdens montage en minder onderdelen kwijt te raken). 
Wat inderdaad wel een nadeel is: het gewicht, dat 5 tot 7 kg zwaarden is dan vergelijkbare modellen van de concurrent...

Maar zoals ik al zei ben ik heel erg benieuwd naar de reacties van mensen die ze inmiddels al hebben kunnen gebruiken...

Welke kritiek is er te leveren op dit merk, misschien dat het verhaal van de vertegenwoordiger (zoals mijn verhaal hierboven) een beetje bijgeschaafd kan worden?

----------


## luc2366

> QMAXZ heeft inmiddels een nieuwe leverancier in de Benelux en dat is Rolight, tevens ook de importeur van Robe. De brutto inkoopsprijs van de QMAXZ tegenover de Robe is ongeveer een  150,00 lager. De vertegenwoordiger had een exemplaar bij zich en volgens mijn collega zitten deze lampen heel degelijk in elkaar, gelet op de opbouw en servicevriendelijkheid. Een stuk beter als Martin!
> Verder qua kwaliteit is dit zeker geen kloon van een reeds bestaand merk. De mannen achter QMAXZ zouden deels afkomstig zijn van andere grote merken. De reden van het prijsverschil met andere merken is dat deze lampen in Azie gebouwd worden, terwijl de engineering hier in Nederland ligt...
> Ook is Rolight als leverancier flink bezig deze lampen onder de man te brengen, zo zijn er voor ons geval al een tweetal bedrijven in de omgeving die er 12 hebben aangeschaf, plus nog een bedrijf dat aan het overwegen is... De bijhuur mogelijkheden beginnen dus los te komen...
> 
> Maar toch rest mij nog de vraag of er hier mensen zijn die deze lampjes al in het echte leven hebben mogen/kunnen testen, en wat zijn de reacties???



en voor MAAR 150 goedkoper zou ik ineens geen Robe meer kopen? kom nou.

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en voor MAAR 150 goedkoper zou ik ineens geen Robe meer kopen? kom nou.



Heb jij dan wel eens Robe naast Qmaxz gezet? Heb jij ze wel eens open naast m'kaar gehad om te vergelijken? Heb je beide merken wel eens geprobeerd te servicen?

----------


## moderator

Jeroen, wat hij dus aangeeft is dat hij voor een prijsverschil van "slechts" 150 euro niet van merk gaat wijzigen.
Een redenering die ik wel kan volgen, maar bij aanschaf van 12 spotjes wil dat wel zeggen dat je het 13 spotje "kado" krijgt....oftewel, bij aanschaf 12 van dei wappers geef je bij aanschaf van Robe 1800 euro meer uit, toch een bedrag om over na te denken, bedoel: voor 150 euro ga je niet wakker liggen, maar een kleine 2k...ik ken klussen waar de marges kleiner zijn :Wink: 

Ik ben uitermatee benieuwd naar verdere gebruikservaringen, de verhalen van Jeroen zijn leuk om te lezen, maar beetje eenzijdig.
Ik kan het wel waarderen als mensen 100% achter een merk staan, maar met merk adoratie alleen kom je niet ver, het gaat om een eerlijk vergelijk tussen vergelijkbare spots....

Even een side kick: servicevriendelijkheid is niet altijd een issue, hoe frequent een spotje om service vraagt lijkt me ook meewegen!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Jeroen, wat hij dus aangeeft is dat hij voor een prijsverschil van "slechts" 150 euro niet van merk gaat wijzigen.



Dat begrijp ik. Ik dacht echter in z'n post te lezen dat hij, omdat Robe nou eenmaal een gevestigder merk is, voor 150 niet iets anders zou doen. 





> Ik ben uitermatee benieuwd naar verdere gebruikservaringen, de verhalen van Jeroen zijn leuk om te lezen, maar beetje eenzijdig.
> Ik kan het wel waarderen als mensen 100% achter een merk staan, maar met merk adoratie alleen kom je niet ver, het gaat om een eerlijk vergelijk tussen vergelijkbare spots....



Ik heb meerdere malen met verschillende Qmaxz-koppen en met verschillende Robe koppen gewerkt en heb ze beiden open voor me gehad. 

Ik denk dat ik dus inmiddels wel een redelijk (eerlijk) vergelijk kan maken?

100% achter het merk staan doe ik (nog) niet. Gewicht speelt ook een rol en daar gaan de Qmaxz-spots helaas slecht in scoren. Erg zware bakken.





> Even een side kick: servicevriendelijkheid is niet altijd een issue, hoe frequent een spotje om service vraagt lijkt me ook meewegen!



Bewegende spots die mee de weg op gaan MOETEN met regelmaat schoongemaakt worden. Overigens is het ontwerp van het interieur van de Qmaxz-spots op een best doordachte manier gedaan waardoor de warmte van de lamp niet door de hele kop verspreid wordt, die blijft grotendeels verrassend koel. Zou in levensduur van onderdelen als (glas)gobo's, kleurfilters, maar ook electronica-onderdelen best kunnen schelen. Maar dat moet zich nog bewijzen als ze wat langer op de weg zitten.

Een pitje MOET toch echt af en toe vervangen worden, ook als hij hoog in de truss hangt komt dat voor. Juist op dat soort momenten ben je blij dat daar een paar handigheidjes voor zijn bedacht in de Qmaxz-spots.

Ga zo maar door.

----------


## lucken

Rolight importeur van Robe ? (Dat is nieuw).

Deze spotjes kunnen Brutto 150 euro goedkoper zijn, maar zijn ze netto dan ook nog goedkoper ?

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Ik heb de Qmaxz nog niet zelf mee gehad op klussen, maar tijdens een beurs heb ik ze wel eens goed kunnen bekijken.
Ik moet zeggen dat ik wel onder de indruk was van hetgeen ik er binnenin zag. Ik kan Jeroen hierin wel gelijk geven.

----------


## DJ_Compact

Wij hebben deze week 12 lampjes binnengekregen. Opzich mooie lampjes, nette lichtopbrengst, mooie gobo`s, aparte prisma (langwerpig, maar wel supertof!) en redelijk snel. De lampen hebben natuurlijk ook wat nadelen. Zo vind ik het minder dat de rotating gobo`s 'op moeten starten'. Ze gaan dus niet meteen naar een bepaalde snelheid, maar van langzaam naar sneller. Dit ook met het ronddraaien van de prisma. 

Bij de washes vind ik de CMY vrij langzaam. Heeft naar mijn mening te lang nodig voordat een kleur helemaal voor de lamp staat. Hierdoor kun je echt snelle kleurwisselingen niet doen helaas. 
Verder is natuurlijk het gewicht een probleempje. Meer dan 30 kilo voor zo`n kopje is natuurlijk niet echt mooi, maar hij is in vergelijking met een mac250 wel een stukje groter volgens mij...

----------


## luc2366

idd Lucken, 150€ bruto is MAAR xxx€ netto prijsverschil (en daar koop je niet eens de lamp voor  :Cool: )

en idd moderator, dan ben ik voor 12x "xxx€" uitgespaarde centjes bijna verplicht een 13e headje erbij te nemen, zodat ik zeker ben dat ik binnen "x" jaar nog aan wisselstukken zal geraken... want een merk dat na 1 (of 2?) jaar al van verdeler verandert??? Voor bv Movitec kan je na 10j nog altijd makkelijk aan stukken geraken.

ik zeg hier NERGENS dat dit merk slecht is (heb er nl geen ervaring mee), wél

- dat het prijsverschil met gekende merken minimaal/onbestaande is
- de inhuurbaarheid minimaal/onbestaande is (ik kom uit BE)
- lees ik dat ze nóg zwaarder zijn

als ik naar dit/een ander "nieuw" merk op de markt zou (moeten) overstappen verwacht ik toch een aanzienlijk prijsverschil met Robe/Martin. Als je indertijd (in het begin) de prijs van Movitec vergeleek met het "gevestigde" Martin... 

je neemt als verhuurder een risico (wat met service, onderdelen,... binnen 5 jaar?) want het is de bedoeling dat die dingen toch opbrengen?
je moet het verkocht krijgen aan je klanten die meer eisen dan zomaar een mh
je moet er ineens voldoende kopen om zelfstandig verder te kunnen wegens amper inhuur
je "promoot" dit nieuwe merk op de markt, daar mag wat tegenover staan

al mag het door een grote firma ingevoerd worden, het blijft volgens mij een risico...
je kan BIJNA net zo goed zelf in China gaan shoppen  :Big Grin:  (dan heb ik het over onderdelen,... NIET over de kwaliteit van afwerking!)

----------


## DJ_Compact

> idd Lucken, 150 bruto is MAAR xxx netto prijsverschil (en daar koop je niet eens de lamp voor )
> 
> en idd moderator, dan ben ik voor 12x "xxx" uitgespaarde centjes bijna verplicht een 13e headje erbij te nemen, zodat ik zeker ben dat ik binnen "x" jaar nog aan wisselstukken zal geraken... want een merk dat na 1 (of 2?) jaar al van verdeler verandert??? Voor bv Movitec kan je na 10j nog altijd makkelijk aan stukken geraken.
> 
> ik zeg hier NERGENS dat dit merk slecht is (heb er nl geen ervaring mee), wél
> 
> - dat het prijsverschil met gekende merken minimaal/onbestaande is
> - de inhuurbaarheid minimaal/onbestaande is (ik kom uit BE)
> - lees ik dat ze nóg zwaarder zijn
> ...



Ik weet niet waar uit BE je komt, maar in Helmond zit Qmaxz. Hier kun je dan extra bijhuren, mocht er in de omgeving niet meer zijn...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en idd moderator, dan ben ik voor 12x "xxx" uitgespaarde centjes bijna verplicht een 13e headje erbij te nemen, zodat ik zeker ben dat ik binnen "x" jaar nog aan wisselstukken zal geraken... want een merk dat na 1 (of 2?) jaar al van verdeler verandert??? Voor bv Movitec kan je na 10j nog altijd makkelijk aan stukken geraken.



Je bent dus niet goed geinformeerd. Qmaxz is een (relatief) nieuw merk en had hiervoor nog geen verdeler in Nederland (toen bestonden ze namelijk nog niet :Cool: ). Rolight is de eerste.





> je kan BIJNA net zo goed zelf in China gaan shoppen  (dan heb ik het over onderdelen,... NIET over de kwaliteit van afwerking!)



Als je het hebt over "risico's" nemen..

----------


## AJB

Allereerst is Rolight niet de importeur van Robe, dat WAS taintronix, en IS inmiddels Controllux. Mark en Rob zijn daar nog altijd bereikbaar voor de producten, net als de LED's van Anolis.

Prijstechnisch: grote dikke onzin. Van welk merk ik ook ga kopen, bij 24 spotjes zijn die prijzen ZO veel lager, dat het praten over bruto prijzen helemaal niet interessant is. Mensen die zelf een bedrijf hebben weten dat dit voornamelijk samenhangt met de relatie die je hebt kunnen opbouwen bij de importeur of je dealer. 

Dan de kwaliteit: A) is dat Q-product nieuw en dus niet door de praktijk getest op grote en langdurige schaal, en B) is het onvergelijkbaar met Robe, aangezien het een Martin-copy is, en geen Robe-copy.

Heb zelf ook even naar de Qmaxz gekeken, en doe altijd de simpele "first checks":

- Lamp is okay, dikke hotspot, geen mooie optiek
- Half uurtje colortap werkt, maar niet van harte (gewoon chase tok tok kleurtjes, kijken of de kleur verspringt)
- Veel lawaai
- Veel gewicht (op tourende producties erg belangrijk ivm transportgewicht etc.)
- P/T is niet nauwkeurig, als je echt strakke posities gaat maken komt de lamp niet EXACT terug op zijn geprogrammeerde positie
- Gobo's zijn idd oerlelijk, maar kijk ook eens naar de nauwkeurigheid in scherpstelling! Zet de lamp op 8 mtr. afstand richting een strak horizondoek, en kijk of je de gobo overal scherp krijgt.... Ik kreeg het niet voor elkaar in elk geval...
- Overgangen zijn lang niet zo snel als bij Robe, en ik heb sterk het idee (voelend en oordelend op basis van warmteontwikkeling rondom de fixture) dat deze lang niet zo road-proof zal blijken als de Robe. Dit is absoluut uitsluitend gebaseerd op vermoedens, en de praktijk zal uitwijzen in hoeverre dit klopt.

Elke lamp heeft zijn/haar mooie karakters, het trieste van alle copys is dat er zo weinig nieuws bijkomt. Mensen kopen allemaal voordelige spotjes, terwijl de HighEnd boyz miljoenen moeten investeren in het ontwikkelen van bijv. de Showgun. Ik blijf het jammer vinden dat de wereldwijde R&D langzamer gaat door de bij-effecten van voordelige copycads.

Anyway: QMaxz is niet mijn ding, en ik zal er persoonlijk niet mee gaan werken. Kan me prima voorstellen dat er PA bedrijven zijn die dit wel doen: waarom ook niet...

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Offtopic





> Mensen kopen allemaal voordelige spotjes, terwijl de HighEnd boyz miljoenen moeten investeren in het ontwikkelen van bijv. de Showgun.



Dat is helaas toch de tendens. Een onvermijdelijk gevolg van het feit dat organisaties van evenementen steeds minder willen uitgeven. Daar komt nog bij dat er ineens heel erg veel "professionele"licht-geluids bedrijfjes bij komen. 
Waarom kopieren ze? Omdat het verkoopt! 

Het is helaas een doodzonde dat we binnen een jaartje of 2 al de eerste slechte kopie van de showgun mogen verwachten. En zo'n kopie verkoopt helaas ook! 

Gelukkig zien we de laatste tijd steeds meer dat organisaties weer terugkomen van het "shoppen bij de buren" Leuk veel spotjes, maar service en kwaliteit van de leverancier/verhuurder begint weer belangrijk te worden. 
/Offtopic

Qmaxz is en blijft een Martin kopie, hoe ze het spotje ook intern inrichten. Doel is om zo minder duidelijk op te vallen tussen de echte martin spotjes. Dan kun je er het beste maar zo veel mogelijk op lijken.

----------


## luc2366

> Je bent dus niet goed geinformeerd. Qmaxz is een (relatief) nieuw merk en had hiervoor nog geen verdeler in Nederland (toen bestonden ze namelijk nog niet). Rolight is de eerste.



Dan is Qmaxz recent van naam verandert wil je zeggen? Want eerder in dit topic vond ik:

Qmaxz Lighting 

Mr Strikstraat 8 
Helmond 
The Netherlands 
5708 GB 

info@qmaxz.com 
+31 492 564144 
+31 492 526285

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Dan is Qmaxz recent van naam verandert wil je zeggen? Want eerder in dit topic vond ik:
> 
> Qmaxz Lighting 
> 
> Mr Strikstraat 8 
> Helmond 
> The Netherlands 
> 5708 GB 
> 
> ...



Da's niet de importeur maar de fabrikant.

----------


## StevenGeerts

We zijn intussen ettelijke maanden later. De eerste batch van de QMAXZ-spots zijn de deur uit. Een nieuwe batch werd een maand of zo geleden op de markt gebracht met daarin enkele aanpassingen voorvloeiend uit de ervaringen van de eerste batch (heb deze info van een vertegenwoordiger).

Hoe zit het intussen met de ervaringen op het terrein van de gebruikers. Via de site van Qmaxz zie je dat ze in vele Europese landen voet aan wal krijgen dus men pakt het wel degelijk serieus aan. Het merk zal dus niet op 123 verdwijnen. 

De prijzen vallen goed mee tov bestaande merken. Bijhuren zou nog een probleem kunnen zijn maar ik merk in België alvast dat er toch al professionele firma's zijn die ze in hun assortiment hebben. Het bijhuur argument vebeterd dus ook zinderogen.

Zwaar zijn ze nog steeds en dat zal wel zo blijven. Maar kan iemand me nu vertellen of het echt de moeite loont om hierin te investeren of blijven we gewoon bij Mac die 30 tot 40% duurder is ? Ik heb dit WE nog eens met Mac600 gewerkt en ook al komt er veel licht uit, maken ze niet veel lawaai en zijn ze relatief licht....toch heb ik er geen waaaw gevoel bij die een prijsverschil van 40% rechtvaardigd.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik heb nog even de fotometrische data vergeleken ts Mac600 en een QM575W. Hieruit zou blijken dat de MAC 3 keer meer lichtopbrengst heeft. Dat lijkt me extreem..

----------


## moderator

Voordat het wel heel erg een verkooppraatje wordt even relativeren...
Mac600....reeds tien(!) jaar op de markt
Qmax, net op de markt...

Sommige ontwerpers zjin in die 10 jaar met verbeterde inzichten gekomen, lijkt mij een eerlijker vergelijk.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik wil helemaal geen reclame maken hoor. Ik zoek objectieve meningen van mensen die Qmaxz naast ander heads hebben en die kunnen vertellen of er naast doorhuur argumenten andere do's en don't zijn. Ik ga heel binnenkort een stuk of 6 Head's aanschaffen maar ben nog altijd niet overtuigd van eender welk merk (en dan heb ik het zowel over prijs, kawliteit,doorhuren, roadproof, lichtopbrengst etc..) Het lijkt wel of de ideale combinatie niet bestaat.

----------


## R. den Ridder

"vaste grond in europa" .. Als ik dan op de site kijk zie ik vooral een flink aantal nieuwsberichten over nieuwe importeurs, jammer dat die importeurs op hun site er dan weer niks over vermelden, en je het alleen in de catalogus van ze terugziet, da's wat anders dan "vaste grond"..daarvoor heb je installaties of bedrijven nodig die ineens overstappen. Iets wat je bijvoorbeeld wel bij Robe ziet.

Als je dan kijkt naar het prijsverschil tussen robe en Qmaxz (nihil) weet ik wel waarvoor ik zou gaan. En dat tijden veranderen;dat is zo. Waar vroeger je ging voor Clay paky ging je tien jaar geleden voor Martin, en gaan veel mensen nu voor Robe. maar da's wel na een afweging die grotendeels door de markt bepaald wordt. Dus zolang een bedrijf als bijvoorbeeld Focus niet ineens overstapt naar een nieuw merk  :Wink:  dan ga ik voor de vaste waarde in de markt, aangezien ik de mogelijkheid niet heb een kistje extra mee te nemen.
Waarom zou je dan als klein/middelgroot bedrijf voor Qmaxz gaan?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Robe is wel degelijk duurder hoor. Voor een 250 betaal je zo'n 150 euro meer en in Belgie is er nog quasi geen doorhuurmogelijkheid

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Ik zoek objectieve meningen van mensen die Qmaxz naast ander heads hebben



Een objectieve mening?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Destijds hebben we een aantal verschillende typen Q-maxz meegehad van Rolight om te testen op klus: in Alcazar in de grote zaal gingen we mee met een band om op het podium een lichtset op te bouwen en te bedienen. Voor een nieuw merk toch best verrassende resultaten! Nog best veel output (alleen de 575 spot viel -dacht ik- een beetje tegen), toch redelijk wat bruikbare gobo's om als brake-up te gebruiken (voor mooie oppervlakteprojectie iets minder geschikte gobo's). Qua snelheid ook goed te doen, ik kan me echter niet in AJB's opmerking over dat ze lawaaierig zijn vinden (viel best mee) en over het geheel toch goed presterend.

Heel veel weet ik er niet meer van, aangezien die klus best lang geleden was. Op de beurs gezien dat er wel nieuwe versies uit zijn, die nu echt praktisch geruisloos zijn (voor het geluid van de fan moet je ongeveer met je oor tegenaan staan, ik durf ze in een theater te hangen!) Optische onderdelen zijn verbeterd en de snelheid een fractie opgeschroefd.

Maar op de lange duur hebben ze zich nog lang niet bewezen. Alle grote A-merken hebben dat wel. Robe en Movitec zijn wel een stukkie sneller dan Martin Mac. Het is ook niet dat de Macs dit niet kunnen, ze hebben expres de snelheid lager gehouden, zodat de kabelboom binnenin langer heel blijft (k*t-karwei om die te vervangen). En zo zijn er genoeg redenen voor al die specificaties afzonderlijk op te noemen.

----------


## luc2366

> in Belgie is er nog quasi geen doorhuurmogelijkheid



??? effe googlen dan maar

----------


## StevenGeerts

Na de demo via Rolight heb ik toch een 8-tal 250washes besteld. Kwam echt wel veel licht uit. Ok, zwaar zijn ze maar op de binnenkant en afwerking had ik niets aan te merken. Binnenkort volgt de demo van de 575 Spot...I'll keep you posted :Smile:

----------


## MC Party

En steven.. al 575's staan?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Neen, nog niet. Van de 250wash ben ik zeer tevreden. Enig minpuntje is dat het rood niet zo mooi is en er bij die kleur niet zoveel licht meer uitkomt. Ik had bijna die 575 gekocht (of 700) maar ik zie momenteel af van de investering. Het zal eerst een grotere vrachtwagen worden....

----------


## Lala

Heb je in je vaste kleurenwiel de nieuwe kleur rood er in zitten? Die is een stuk mooier!

----------


## StevenGeerts

Nee, nog niet. Dat hebben ze uitgevonden bij de lancering van de nieuwe 700. Ik wist zelfs niet dat ze die nu voor de 250 apart aanbieden. Ik zal het zeker overwegen

----------


## Lala

Nou, wel wat eerder hoor, maar maakt niet uit. Bij de CMY blijft de rood wel zo lelijk helaas. 

Oja, als je nieuwe koopt binnenkort, ze hebben tegenwoordig een andere softwareversie erop zitten. Hierbij is de snelheid van de pan en tilt aangepast. Let hier op, want dit zuigt. Nu hebben de motoren veel te lang nodig om op juiste snelheid te komen bij een begin van een beweging.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Dan heeft er dus iemand lopen slapen bij de productverberingsafdeling van Qmaxz?  :Confused:  zoiets noemen ze toch, prototype testen? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

